# Who who who let the dogs out



## Jillaroo (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 31, 2013)

Ooooh... you are awful!

:lofl: in spite of myself.


----------



## Casper (Dec 31, 2013)

_*Jilly, I was going to post this one earlier, just got it in an email from SIL.....
She must be REALLY proud of her tatts.... 
I'll be forever grateful she did keep the cat locked up....     :wtf::magnify:*_


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 31, 2013)

You lot are firing on all cylinders today. :lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Jan 1, 2014)

Funny, I love it. I think I went out with her a long time ago. Her boobs were just puppies then.:sentimental:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 1, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Funny, I love it. I think I went out with her a long time ago. Her boobs were just puppies then.:sentimental:



YOU, Pappy, are a SICK puppy. 
:wink:
No offence.  Join the club.


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 1, 2014)

Ahhh.....


----------



## Phantom (Jan 1, 2014)

Casper said:


> _*Jilly, I was going to post this one earlier, just got it in an email from SIL.....
> She must be REALLY proud of her tatts....
> I'll be forever grateful she did keep the cat locked up....     :wtf::magnify:*_





> *She must be REALLY proud of her tatts*


I thought Tatts was spelt with an I ?????


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 1, 2014)

_Tattoos Phants or ink , that's just your naughty mind working_:lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 1, 2014)

Eye abuse..there should be a law against it!  Hmmm...I wonder if she and Katybug ever get together for a girl's night out!


----------

